# Like others like no Other



## Imua Kuntao (Apr 29, 2008)

It seems that some practioners like to think that the style they do is imulated or copied from theirs. There are many similarities to be sure, however the main thing I see as a major difference is the numbering systems or the abc's of the striking patterns. Drills are found in all FMA but the differences there are how they are taught. An example is the palit-palit of Sinia-Tirsia, if you have seen this you will understand what I will say next. In Imua Tamaraw I teach first a single stick method like the mentioned, only it is the same as the single stick striking pattern of the 9 Gates System. Each trainning partner will do the same strike at the other while first standing in place according to the proper range, starting with of course the number 1 strike of the pattern, then #2, ect...... when practiced this way certain counters are seen from different ranges per certain strike. After this is practiced by students for a time (many trainning sesions), they then re-learn the same drill only using also the footwork pattern as well as the striking pattern, they then see the differences from the first time and learn more of the ranges and counters. Mean time as classes are given from the start after the student has learnd the striking pattern, they learn the blocking pattern.  If you guessed that the next drill is with strikes and blocks, then you are correct, first standing then using the footwork pattern. Once they use the blocking and striking together they see passing, locks, holds, and disarms. The Palit-Palit is done with double sticks, we also teach double sticks, but again using the 9 Gates system of Imua Tamaraw and like the single stick there is a logical progression. There are many more examples using other drills such as abanicko, figure 8, banda y banda, but I will leave that for the reader to try to find and or explore.
      The name of the style I teach is Imua Tamaraw Escrima Kuntao. The style has origins from the Canonigo family system of fighting from Naga, Cebu, Phillippines. The system is also related to the Imua Shang Tang Kuntao via Tai Sifu VanDergoen, and Sijo Abrescy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 29, 2008)

I will agree that many techniques are the same in many styles, and that the way they are taught may be similar.  With only so many ways to do a strike, or block this is to be expected.  The way the material is presented and the flow that is developed off the first technique will differ from style to style.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> I will agree that many techniques are the same in many styles, and that the way they are taught may be similar. With only so many ways to do a strike, or block this is to be expected. The way the material is presented and the flow that is developed off the first technique will differ from style to style.


 
Very well said


----------

